# How much ammo do you keep on hand?



## arnisandyz (Dec 22, 2005)

My wife is getting concerned about my stockpile, but I'm sure its not as much as other people! How much ammo do you keep... just in case? How do you store it? Where do you store it? I used to keep my ammo indoors in the air conditioning, but my wife is making me move it to a safe area in the garage. Is it safe to store out there in the humidity?

Here's my list
2000 rounds of .308 for my HK91
1000 rounds of 45ACP for my 1911
1000 rounds of 9mm for my XD
500 aprox. rounds 12 Gauge misc slugs, buck, birdshot for my FP6
5000 rounds of 22LR for my 10/22

I also have components (powder, bullets, primers, but not enough brass) to reload an additional 2000 rounds of 45ACP and 2000 rounds of 9mm. I'm probably going to pickup an AR at somepoint so I'll be adding 223 to the list soon.


----------



## mrhnau (Dec 22, 2005)

arnisandyz said:
			
		

> My wife is getting concerned about my stockpile, but I'm sure its not as much as other people! How much ammo do you keep... just in case? How do you store it? Where do you store it? I used to keep my ammo indoors in the air conditioning, but my wife is making me move it to a safe area in the garage. Is it safe to store out there in the humidity?
> 
> Here's my list
> 2000 rounds of .308 for my HK91
> ...



Geez, I feel unprepared  I just keep on average around 100 rounds of 9mm. Thats the only gun I have at my house. At parents place I keep a few dozen 4/10 guage shells and perhaps a hundred odd .22 pistol rounds.

Reminds me to pick up some 9mm and .22 rounds. Might take wife to go target shooting over the holidays 

edit: for storing, I keep mine indoors, mostly in the original boxes. Never kept any outdoors.


----------



## Lisa (Dec 22, 2005)

Ummm... wow.  I know one guy in my house that would be jealous.

All our components are stored in our home.  My husband is always worried about humidity, I would think in Florida this would be an issue too.  Doesn't it affect the powder especially, causing it to clump?  or is that just my husband making excuses 

Wish you lived closer Arnisandz, my hubby just gave away quite a few rounds of 9mm once fired brass that my uncle gave to him.


----------



## arnisandyz (Dec 22, 2005)

Thanks Lisa,

I pretty good on 9mm, most people don't reload for it because its so cheap so its all over the range. 45ACP is a little harder to come by but  I still manage to get some now and then.

The Humidity in the garage does concern me. I'm keeping my reloading components inside for sure, but how about loaded ammo? I might slowly sneek it back inside, or at least a portion of it. All of my loaded ammo is kept in good condition 50cal ammo cans if that makes any difference.

I really didn't "want" to keep all this around, but I buy the surplus 308 in bulk online (really good deal and I wanted to get as much as I could before they dried up). My friend and I both reload and shoot 45 and we just keep it at my house, so its not all mine. I've also been shooting alot lately (2 or 3 competitions a month + practice) and got tired of reloading or pickiing up just what I need from Walmart every time I go out. Bring a couple more friends and the ammo disapears fast!


----------



## KenpoTex (Dec 22, 2005)

I don't keep as much on hand as I'd like (when it's sitting there, I get the urge to shoot it )...I've probably got around 200 rounds each for my 9mm, .357, and .45; about 200 for the 12 gauge, and about 200 for my 7.62x54.  Of course, I've got a couple-thousand .22's but those are cheap.  I have others for which I don't keep more than a box or so on hand simply because I use them so infrequently.


----------



## clfsean (Dec 22, 2005)

Couple hundred .45 ACP (1/2 +P)
Couple hundred 9MM (1/2 +P)
Couple hundred .223

No shot throwers, so that's that.


----------



## Lisa (Dec 22, 2005)

arnisandyz said:
			
		

> Thanks Lisa,
> 
> I pretty good on 9mm, most people don't reload for it because its so cheap so its all over the range. 45ACP is a little harder to come by but  I still manage to get some now and then.
> 
> The Humidity in the garage does concern me. I'm keeping my reloading components inside for sure, but how about loaded ammo? I might slowly sneek it back inside, or at least a portion of it. All of my loaded ammo is kept in good condition 50cal ammo cans if that makes any difference.



From what I know, ammo definitely needs to be kept dry.  Otherwise you can have firing problems and corrosion.  You can buy dehumidifiers for gun cases to help combat that if you are storing them outside.  I am finguring since you are in Florida the humidity is probably worse then here in Manitoba and the temperature probably doesn't vary as much.  

Maybe I am easily swayed, but I would much rather have everything stored in the house, safely then out in the garage.  The ammo and components are a big investment and I wouldn't want to ruin anything by not storing it properly.


----------



## arnisandyz (Dec 22, 2005)

Lisa said:
			
		

> Maybe I am easily swayed, but I would much rather have everything stored in the house, safely then out in the garage.  The ammo and components are a big investment and I wouldn't want to ruin anything by not storing it properly.




wow...I think my wife needs to hang out with you! She's not really into firearms although she's OK with them. I can see her point, she worked hard to decorate our house and I have this large pile of olive green cans and odd contraptions that she sees as more on my "junk".  I'll talk to her about the "investment" aspect and see if we can clear more dedicated space for my junk inside.

And yes, humidity is really bad down here during the summer as is corrosion since I'm only like 5 minutes from the Ocean.


----------



## Lisa (Dec 22, 2005)

arnisandyz said:
			
		

> *wow...I think my wife needs to hang out with you! She's not really into firearms although she's OK with them.* I can see her point, she worked hard to decorate our house and I have this large pile of olive green cans and odd contraptions that she sees as more on my "junk".  I'll talk to her about the "investment" aspect and see if we can clear more dedicated space for my junk inside.
> 
> And yes, humidity is really bad down here during the summer as is corrosion since I'm only like 5 minutes from the Ocean.



It is called being brainwashed 

I am lucky because we have converted part of the laundry room into my hubby's "gun and ammo" area where we store his things so I don't have to "look" at it all the time.   If I don't wanna look at it, I just close the door.


----------



## dearnis.com (Dec 24, 2005)

good numbers.  As to storage....
If it is milsurp it is all laquered and sealed; I wouldn't worry too much.  If you pack it in old ammo cans they are airtight anyway, you can always toss a small dessicant pack in.  If the wife doesnt like the look of stacked ammo cans in the garage  (I'm told this is an issue for some folks) pack it in the rubbermaid type storage containers you get a wal-mart.  Still air-tight; you can still toss a small dessicant cannister in as well.


----------



## Danny T (Dec 24, 2005)

arnisandyz said:
			
		

> My wife is getting concerned about my stockpile, but I'm sure its not as much as other people! How much ammo do you keep... just in case? How do you store it? Where do you store it? I used to keep my ammo indoors in the air conditioning, but my wife is making me move it to a safe area in the garage. Is it safe to store out there in the humidity?
> 
> Here's my list
> 2000 rounds of .308 for my HK91
> ...


 
Another after my own heart. My wife thinks I am bit obsessive but loves me all the same. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





22 5 bricks for plinking
38 1500
357 1500
9mm 1500
40cal 2500
45cal 2500
16 gauge 500
20 gauge 500
12 gauge 500
223 5000
308 3500
30 cal 3500
This is my stock piled ammo. Stored in sealed ammo cans in a storage room accessed from both the house and garage. Insulated walls and seal off the doors with a de-humidfier in it with an outside drain. Being in S. Louisiana humidity and water is always present. The dehumidifer keep the room around 20% which is far better then the inside of the house and the outside average humid of 92%

I have other rounds placed through out the house. As well as what is in my gunsafe for usual target practice. My wife does ask from time to time about the amt. but doesn't really complain. 

Danny


----------



## arnisandyz (Dec 24, 2005)

Impressive numbers Danny! and thanks for the good advice on storage Chad. Thats a good idea on RubberMaid containers in the garage. My wife doesn't have a problem of my mess in the garage, but it would be a good idea to hide it from the neighbors walking by.

I made some room in a cabinet in our laundry area (inside AC) to store some of my stuff. I packed a few more under the bed. For the ammo I go through quickly, I'll probably keep a small amount out in the garage in sealed cans.


----------



## Grenadier (Dec 25, 2005)

Handgun ammo:

2 bricks of Remington HP .22 LR ammo (550 rounds in each brick)
1000 rounds of 9 mm 124 grain FMJ ammo
200 rounds of 9 mm Winchester "Ranger" 127 grain +P+ JHP ammo
500 rounds of 357 Sig 125 grain FMJ ammo
200 rounds of 357 Sig 125 grain Gold Dot JHP ammo
1000 rounds of .40 165 grain FMJ ammo
200 rounds of .40 Remington Golden Saber 165 grain JHP ammo
1000 rounds of .45 ACP 230 grain FMJ ammo
200 rounds of .45 ACP 230 grain Remington Golden Saber JHP ammo
500 rounds of 10 mm 180 grain FMJ ammo
100 rounds of 10 mm 175 grain Winchester Silvertip JHP ammo

As one may have already figured out, I can keep this much ammo on hand, simply because I load my own, courtesy of a well-maintained Dillon RL550B reloading press.  Usually, some fellow shooters will pool together orders, and get a bunch from Zero Bullets at some very nice prices.  The hollowpoint ammo I'll buy from gun shows.


----------



## KenpoEMT (Dec 25, 2005)

Terrorists be warned!! 
These are average Americans!

Don't piss us off. 

artyon:


----------



## KenpoEMT (Dec 25, 2005)

7.62 -- 800 rnds
12 gauge -- 200 rnds
9mm -- 100 rnds
.50 (blk pwdr) -- 100 sabot/pyrodex
ping pong balls -- 6
sharp pointy things -- 13
sticks and rocks -- 6 and 6
potato guns -- 1
water pistols filled with pee -- 2

Grrrrr... come get some Mr. Laden.

:mp5:


----------



## Seig (Dec 27, 2005)

Humidity is definately a factor. Not only can it affect your powder, but it can also cause the projectile to stick to the case, not a good thing. Always try to keep your ammo in a low humidity environment. Most people I know keep a a dehumidifier in the same room with their guns and ammo. Humidity is not good for guns either. Also, ammo should not be kept too long. One to two years and you should be replacing it.


----------



## Lisa (Dec 27, 2005)

For Christmas "Santa" bought my husband the fixings for many more bullets so he can happily sit by his reloading machine over the Xmas holidays and make some for next season's long range competitions. 

He also bought, thanks to you gentlemen for the suggestion, plastic totes to store a whole bunch of his stuff in which helps conceal the stuff to anyone who doesn't know what to look for. 

Does anyone know, or has anyone heard of a small dehumidifyer that fits inside your gun case?  Right now he is just using those dehumidifyer bags and I was thinking of purchasing him somthing different if they exist.


----------



## Grenadier (Dec 27, 2005)

Lisa said:
			
		

> Does anyone know, or has anyone heard of a small dehumidifyer that fits inside your gun case? Right now he is just using those dehumidifyer bags and I was thinking of purchasing him somthing different if they exist.


 
Goldenrod:

http://www.midwayusa.com/rewriteaproduct/621013

Comes in smaller sizes, as well.


----------



## Seig (Dec 28, 2005)

One isn't absolutely necessary in the gun safe itself, one in the same room that works well will also do.


----------

